# WHAT WAS I THINKING????



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Well hey everyone....

My oldest daughter just had her birthday at the end of Sept. Alls she wanted was a bird,parrot to be exact.

Well we surprised her with a Quaker Parrot at her birthday party. I had 2 growing up as a child and loved them. They have such personalities to them and well talk. She was so happy and excited she started to cry..bless her heart.

We got the usual ohhh's and awwww's. The whole family was here along with half her 4th grade class. I got asked alot of questions, one in particular..."Does she talk yet" I said no because she is really young right now (according to sales person).
Well boy did I get fooled yall......This bird comes out and SINGS the word shit. Didn't say it..she sings it. Oh my lord I about died!!!

Now that a month has gone by...I am ready to strangle this bird, Roxy, is her name. Jeff Dunham is fixing to have another puppet....Quaker on a stick to go with his jalepeno. She NEVER shuts up. I have no need for an alarm clock anymore. SQUAWK, SQUAWK, SQUAWK! I don't see how anyone can neglect a bird....THEY WON'T LET YOU!!
She is a sweet bird, but can have a temper and will bite the crap out of you.
Well she will fly off her cage and follow me around all over the house.
She is not scared of the dog either. Poor Rain yall was just laying there watching the bird when the bird flew down and walked right up to her and bit the snot out of her nose. She then proceeds to climb back to the top of her cage. Rain just looked at me like " what did I do mama?"
She avoids that bird like the plague now.
Roxy loves coffee...found that out after I caught her perched on my coffee cup drinking away.
The other night she tried to fight my son over his piece of chicken...so she likes chicken to.
She's a trip thats for sure. She even likes to get in the shower with you.
Her wings are clipped, so she just mainly glides everywhere.

But I swear my other kids better not even ask me for another bird..I will go to Wal-Mart and get that FURR REAL TALKING PARROT out of the toy aisle.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm glad that this is happening in your house and not mine. I have never heard of a cannible bird before maybe you should explain to roxy she is trying to eat her cousin lol. Does your daughter still like the bird?


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

MY MIKADO said:


> I'm glad that this is happening in your house and not mine. I have never heard of a cannible bird before maybe you should explain to roxy she is trying to eat her cousin lol. Does your daughter still like the bird?


Seriously....a bird that likes chicken...crazy huh! Rocky the male I owned when I was 11 loved steak and sour cream and beer. If you popped a top he would raise cane and do his best to get to you to get some.

Lets see when I was young I had an alcoholic for a bird..now I have a potty mouth bird.

No, my daughter really does not like her anymore b/c she bites her all the time. Now she wants a cockatial. Roxy bites her b/c she is to forceful with her. So I have been trying to show her how to handle her properly.

WHY YOU WANT A BIRD......LOL!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

NO I DON"T WANT A BIRD!!! Maybe once your daughter learns how handle him it will be better.

I had two parakeets when I was young I loved them they were very sweet. My sister had a cockateil "Afton" when I was younger she was a nice bird too. Now I have my chickens and ducks. saddly my geese passed away this year all of them. The dogs killed one and the other two died of old age.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

MY MIKADO said:


> NO I DON"T WANT A BIRD!!! Maybe once your daughter learns how handle him it will be better.
> 
> I had two parakeets when I was young I loved them they were very sweet. My sister had a cockateil "Afton" when I was younger she was a nice bird too. Now I have my chickens and ducks. saddly my geese passed away this year all of them. The dogs killed one and the other two died of old age.


OH COME ON NOW....SHE DOES TALK! Might not be what you want to hear but she does say a word....lol!!

Sorry to hear about your geese.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I don't mind when some says "Sh!t" I say it all the time but I don't know about a bird saying it. Maybe you can teach it to say SHOOT!! instead.

Thank you. My geese were all over 8yrs pretty old for fowl. I fact my buff goose was almost 10!


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

omg! that is just way to funny! i'm gettin a kick over it singing the word...that would be a U tube video! 
and second, a bird that likes to eat chicken?! -what's wrong with that picture...uh?! *rolls laughing*
and last..i dont blame the dog, i'd run too, those thangs can be some kinda mean!! i dated a guy who owned one and everytime i came to the house that freakin thang would attack me! always flying at my head and pecking and trying to catch me with her claws..never said anything to me, she just always sqwaked at my head! scared the mess outta me!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I hate birds, and so does Sadies.


----------



## jbh38 (Apr 26, 2008)

lol....my mom had a quaker parrot for almost 20 years, his name was Jose, he was soooo mean, hated my sister (of course she got too close to him and almost sucked him up in the vacuum cleaner once, might be why..lol) he used to try to catch the dogs tail and bite it everytime she walked by, poor Kathleen, she wasn't quite sure what she had done to him. He hated everyone but my mother, she was the only one that could handle him. The cat would even run away from him. I don't know why, but it seems that every animal my mom has that is hers is just mean, she used to have a big white rooster that would attack everyone, people couldn't even get out of their cars when they came to the house until she came out and called him off....lol


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

I would love a bird!! Not sure if Luke would though. Thats sooooo funny. I 've alwyas wanted a talking bird and a monkey..lol


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

jbh38 said:


> lol....my mom had a quaker parrot for almost 20 years, his name was Jose, he was soooo mean, hated my sister (of course she got too close to him and almost sucked him up in the vacuum cleaner once, might be why..lol) he used to try to catch the dogs tail and bite it everytime she walked by, poor Kathleen, she wasn't quite sure what she had done to him. He hated everyone but my mother, she was the only one that could handle him. The cat would even run away from him. I don't know why, but it seems that every animal my mom has that is hers is just mean, she used to have a big white rooster that would attack everyone, people couldn't even get out of their cars when they came to the house until she came out and called him off....lol


That is sooooo funny.........you don't need an attack dog when you have an attack rooster....lmao.

I got a new camera so I am going to try and get pics of her acting out and eating chicken.


----------



## keelahsMOM (Aug 14, 2008)

I feel your pain I had a blue and gold Macaw. He loved chicken also! He would climb off his cage and climb up my chair and perch on my plate to eat my chicken. LOL I love birds and think it is so funny when they say something you wouldnt expect them to say. Well I would keep it away from coffee though because it can kill the bird. They love to cause alot of drama so you notice them. There the type of animal that you can only pay attention to them and that's it. That might be the reason it bit the dog. Poor pup. Good luck with your bird. LOL


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

keelahsMOM said:


> I feel your pain I had a blue and gold Macaw. He loved chicken also! He would climb off his cage and climb up my chair and perch on my plate to eat my chicken. LOL I love birds and think it is so funny when they say something you wouldnt expect them to say. Well I would keep it away from coffee though because it can kill the bird. They love to cause alot of drama so you notice them. There the type of animal that you can only pay attention to them and that's it. That might be the reason it bit the dog. Poor pup. Good luck with your bird. LOL


You are right about that.......they are stingy pets for sure. Now when we drink our coffee it is in a travel mug.
She is a joy though, esp. to watch. Boy she will rant and rave and tear her cage up if you do not pay her attention...WHEN SHE WANTS IT!!!

She is starting to make more sounds and trying to mimic sounds. The bird understands the word no! I tell her no everytime she uses her potty mouth. So it is not being said that much anymore. And the biting has started to tame down by using the word no whenever she goes to bite you.


----------



## Bully Mama (Nov 4, 2008)

MetalGirl30 said:


> Well hey everyone....
> 
> My oldest daughter just had her birthday at the end of Sept. Alls she wanted was a bird,parrot to be exact.
> 
> ...


You didn't do your research, those are loud birds! i have an african gray, now he is always talking, kinda like a 13 year old girl, never ending, but you can tune it out, and we have a dusty peonis, it is a smaller conure type of bird, sometimes called an apartment bird, very quiet, but will probably never talk.....she soundl like a great little bird, but yes they are loud!


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Bully Mama said:


> You didn't do your research, those are loud birds! i have an african gray, now he is always talking, kinda like a 13 year old girl, never ending, but you can tune it out, and we have a dusty peonis, it is a smaller conure type of bird, sometimes called an apartment bird, very quiet, but will probably never talk.....she soundl like a great little bird, but yes they are loud!


We had these birds growing up,,, but ours was not loud like her. I know they can be louds birds b/c they are a very social bird. They do not like just being left in a cage all day. They are very interactive birds that love attention...that is part of how they learn to talk. They are also very territorial birds to, esp. over there cage and whatever is in it. They tend to and can be very territorial over people to. They will get very attached to one person, and will try to guard them as it they were part of it's territory.

She is only 5 months old and the babies do tend to be louder than the adults b/c they are constantly trying to mimic sounds. I have noticed that with her. She will start squawking real loud and then it will slowly turn into other sounds. She is constantly testing her vocal cords. She makes some of the funniest noises.
That is part of the reason we have her cage in the living room. So she can be around everyone and see/ hear everything that is going on. They are very curious birds to. She will fly off her cage and come into the kitchen to if we are all in there. So I have done my research...I just don't remember ours growing up, being so loud, but ours were already adults when we got them to. In Florida you can get Quakers cheap and full grown. Here in SC they only sell hand fed babies.

She is getting better...more little individual sounds than major squawking. She just mainly fusses when she wants attention.


----------

